# INDIANA STATE Concrete Oval CHAMPION RACE



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK -- the race is Sept. 11th and starts at 4PM. From BRP it is about 3 1/2 hours drive to the race. 

I think Bud was not going the night before..... Who is going and on what day? 


I think I will leave on the 11th and stay that night......


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

I'm thinking about it. It starts at 4:00 Indiana time, which is 5:00 Ohio time (I think). 

Does anyone know about tires for it? There has been some talk about custome tires for the track.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I say we go Sat early and stay that night!!!


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Depending on where in Indiana...the time in Eastern Indiana does not change to Daylight Savings Time. I heard the only thing that worked on the high banked Oval was Capped tires? Is that true?

Mapquest tells me to expect a 4 hour and 5 minute drive to Lagrange, IN from my house.


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

Anyone have a link for a flyer for this race?


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

collins77 said:


> Anyone have a link for a flyer for this race?


 Mike,

I thought it was apparent but it was not...This is linked to the thread:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=85827
In fact when I emailed you the other night and didn't reaized I was looking at the entire thread on this page about the Indiana race.
The thread linked has the race announcement and discussion.

Foams work well if you play with the compounds. For BRPs you will see
the setup being used by DWBryan...
It is interesting to see harder rear tires needed.
I didn't realize Bud made Orange rear tires.

Racing there would give you a shot at Bud and several Cleveland area BRP racers. It would also give the Indiana and Cleveland crowd a sample of fast Micro RS4 racers... (Well, Penguin chassis and micro hop-ups to run the Speed 300.) Naturally you would be racing Mod class. 

I think this will give you a rough idea of the way to get in the ballpark
Using the E Us Highway 20 & N 300 E, Lagrange, IN as the destination.
http://www.mapquest.com/directions/...2a-cdbcf374&aid=41251e46-00324-0272a-cdbcf374
Dayton (center) to LaGrange ( E Us Highway 20 & N 300 E)
3.5 hours...
The Schoolyard website in the other Hobbytalk thread will give you directions from LaGrange.

RAFster
David


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

collins77 said:


> Anyone have a link for a flyer for this race?


For Schoolyard's main page:

http://www.rcspeedway.net/

For the race:

http://www.rcspeedway.net/special/inchmp.html

(It's a framed site; to get to the race flyer from the main page, click "Special Events," then "INOCHMP."


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

So Who Is Going????????????????


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

I will not be able to make it. It will be to close to my wifes due date. With my luck, I will get down there to race and have to turn around and high tail it back for my little girls arrival. :roll:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm not sure yet! I know Don S said it is a no go.


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

I will be in Baton Rouge again.


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

What's the rules for a Micro RS4 to compete?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I think You would run Mod and anything goes !!!!


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

Micro_Racer said:


> So Who Is Going????????????????


At this point, I am certainly preparing. I ordered two sets of tires per DWBryan's specs, but Wil doesn't seem interested. Teenagers! He's starting to discover other, and ultimately more expensive, things.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

I grabbed this from the other forum.
"
I personaly run a soft brp green on the LF and a box stock blue on the RF... and I get the best results with orange on the rear... I got the record of 31 laps in a 4 min run with that tire setup.. I think I had a blue spring on the RF and a orange on the LF, blue box stock on the motor pod.
Driver that have a 10t pinion can use it... but 10t is a high as you can go... 1 driver here has a 44t spur that bud use to carry running with a 10t pinion and he does pretty good, keeps up with me running a stock 45t with a 10t pinion... he got a 30 lap run.

WAZZER
In my only outing in July, I ran "Da Track" setup on my SC-18, hard orange fronts and long wear green on the rear, stock orange springs, and a 9 pinion, 48 spur combo and did 30 laps. So I know that would at least get you in the ballpark. I did have to dial out almost all of the steering, the banked turns will let you do that. If not, the slightest over correction on the wheel results in a spinout.

DW has a whole lot more time on the track than I do, so next time out I'm gonna try his tire set up. See if it will get me in that 31 lap range.

Yea I can get it around the track with the harder compounds on the front.. but it sure seems more touchy. the softer on the RF made it a lot more forgiving for a smoother turn.
It has been asked how many classes are racing that day. Im letting Nitro Trucks and Electro Trucks race, BUT 1/18th has priority!
When 1/18th is ready they race.... Example say we have 20 1/18th scales, & 10 nitro trucks & 5 electro trucks... 1/18th will be 1st up 10 & 10 then the others but say electro truck is next but the 1/18th is also... 1/18th will race and after them the Electro trucks can get one in and so on.
This will let the 1/18th do it all before the night gets too long for long haul drivers.
With 20 enterys we can be done in 2 to 2 1/2 hrs.. racing 4 races per driver entered.
I REALLY had a good time when I drove all the way to Acron.. but 2 am in the morining was a rough drive home ( especially since it was close to a blizzard) LOL
So I figured this way would be best for the 1/18th scale drivers.

This place is real EASY to find... get on US20 in Indiana and head west untill you come into LaGrange County... just count down the county roads untill you come to cr300e.. you found the place... Im right on the corner of us20 and cr 300e.
just drive up in the rear of the place and the track and facilities are right there.


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

To those that are comming via the toll rd. there are 2 good ways to get here depending what your preference is.
#1 Get off of the last exit (#2) in ohio (cr. 49) and head west approx 30 mi. 
Oh to In 2 mi.
In line to Angola 10 mi.
Angola to Lagrange 20 mi.
Keep going west till you get you get to the town of Plato (both houses and a church) @ approx 25 mi. from the toll rd. (only 2 mi to go) from there you will go over hill the track will be on the left approx 1/4 mi. more. 
#2 Keep going on the toll Rd. into In. go to the 2nd exit in In. @ exit 121 the Howe/Sturgis. Head south to Lagrange via Howe. Go to the light turn left, east 3 mi. to track.


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

-------++


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

*Schoolyard*

the track is 3 mi. East of Lagrange on the south east corner of the intrsection. Look for the school house. The track is in the backyard.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

I didn't realize Bud made Orange rear tires. I knew he made Greens and Blues. Did you have Bud make you some Orange rears?

RAFster


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

http://www.brpracing.com/18tires.html

#390


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Yea thats the ones #390 are for the SC18 and for the funones its #401.


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

DW sorry I can't make the trip this year. Hope to make next years race. Dick


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

flipping thru the october rc driver and in the ad for powerpush, lo and behold there's SG1. Looking a little closer and there is a BRP logo on the front fender, doesn't get much better, may have to try some of them 3300 sub-c's. Hope they fit the sc18 slots :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Power Push Number One !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Yeah, Wayne has been getting in the press a bit. He shared with me
that Novak had used his name in an ad without his permission and misrepresented the equipment he used in the win. Manufacturers falsely feel if you use their equipment they have a right to use your name in an ad pushing their product. 

I'll never have a manufacturer wanting to use my name in an ad.

David


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

I want to be just like wayne when I grow up!!!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Rafster,

Don't be hard on yourself, Maybe Vulva, I mean Volvo, will use you in an ad. Proving that anyone can work on their cars.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Tang You bad :hat: Maybe ronnie can make a Volvo body for the BRP car!!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TANGTESTER said "VULVA"......


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BRP and POWER PUSH go hand and hand...
LIke water and oil!!!!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Bud,

Just make sure that Ronnie doesn't make it so that the doors are too thin.....You wouldn't want anything to fall out.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey Bud...
What is TANGTESTER talking about????


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Da I don't know !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

sg1 said:


> What is TANGTESTER talking about????


Who ever knows? Maybe the drill slipped again? We'll know if he has servo tape on his ear!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

*1/18 Indiana Concrete Oval *
State Championship Race


1/18 scale IS Getting READY for the
INDIANA STATE Concrete Oval CHAMPION RACE! Sept-11-2004
Starting at 4:OOpm You may use the aluminum replacement parts
(if availible for your kit). 

Spur gear must be type availible from manufacturer. 

The motor MUST be a STOCK type as shipped by
the manufacturer, (exaple BRP uses a Parma 16D).
Remember they MUST be STOCK! 

Pinion alowance is 1 tooth more than out of box.
(Example BRP SC-18 comes with a 9 so a 10 is legal. All cars/trucks will be weighed and must not be lighter
than manufacturers designed weight.
But you can be as heavy as you wish. 

Drivers must race the same RC in each race, 
No changing cars/trucks. 

All drivers must have at least 1 alternate freqency.
All drivers and types will run together with a
maximum lineup of 10 RC's on the track. 

All RC's will be teched after each run. Drivers will race 4 four minute races/heats and the best 3 will be totaled
together droping the 1 worst run and the top 10 drivers with the most laps will
advance to the 6 minute feature event,..
The Race for Indiana Concrete Oval 1/18th
scale CHAMPIONSHIP RACE!! 1st, 2nd & 3rd place will be provided awards and title. Entry Fee is only $10.oo per driver. 
Spectators are FREE!! 


240ft of banked concrete awaits.  the rules for the race per the school yard web site.......​


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

That was a BIG posting.....


----------



## swamp thing (Dec 24, 2003)

Maybe he is making up for what he lacks. GOOD LUCK to all that is going


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Yep thats a BIG posting for a BIG event. 
I'd like to also add to that... As far as the BRP Manufatured 1/18th scales motor, Bud makes a hand picked... it is considered a stock motor.. or installing the XP magnets are also ok... all other manufactures 1/18th scales such as M18 Xray, Losi Mini T, Etc may also install a factory hopup, as long as it is stock.
All classes stock or mod is limited to 6 cells. 2/3, A, AA, AAA, C, D, Auomotive 12v, Nucular atomic plazma reactor, or ION drive... as long as its just 6 cells max.
Same as bodys.. they must be a 1/18th scale body, and you must runa body.
As far as transponder mounting... we use the AMB-20 (STD) transponders.. so its best if they can be mounted laying down and not vertical.. and must be a location under the body where it can recieve some protection.. after all they cost $144 each now acording to AMB... ( RIP/2 high) since just last year I could get a NEW one for $80, now that will just fix one. (experiance talking!!)


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

how about Personal Transponders?


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

I'll have the new personals system next year.... this is a older one and they dont work with it... BUT Im selling this one to get the NEW one for next year.
I have the AMB-20 system with 39 transponders to sell.
Its the computer & everything to make the system ready to race... so far the best offer I have for it is $1550.oo
The transponders cost $144 ea to replace... the decoder is $1780, the Loop and cable is $120, the IO card is $68, the charging rack is $150 I think? and the computer is a pentium 1 233mhz with 64mb ram.
All in all the system to replace it all new with the same stuff would cost over $5500.oo easy.
Great to get started with if a person dont have any.
I wish it worked with the personals.. but it dont... we used it for 2 years and its a great system but a bit behind the new cutting edge of technology today.. sooooo Im updating it.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK sg1, Bud, and I are all set to go! 

---DWBryan --- is tire compound OK to use?


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Yea if you can get it to work for ya.. go for it. 
I run em just clean and dry... but that works for me.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Good luck to everyone racing and I hope everyone has safe travels. 
Have fun!

David


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I wish RAFSTER was going!!! BUD is there room for him to squeeeeeze in with us???


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes we can meet him there !!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will have some big block motors but no motor plate !!!!


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

local hobby shop has big block plates I think...for micros


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

If you have never raced with a Big Block in a micro you don't know what you are in for... Granted it will be faster but if you don't have them you will need steel dogbones and aluminum front steering knuckles (for durability) and the diffs need to be tightened up to handle the power. That is the tip of the iceberg as I understand it. It takes a bit more than just slapping in the Big Block to make it reliable. Mike Collins could give you some good guidelines and advice. 
In stock form with 6 cells and the single pinion from stock rule a Micro is going to have a challenge with the stock SC18s on an oval.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Bud, if you are referring to the fellow who raced at Classic, yes after much experimenting and some adaptation he started running your tires or foam and it took some custom machining to get it to work. 
Yes, big block in the SC18 is a handful and requires skills few possess to run it as fast as a stock motor and few run it as well as Bud does. HP is no substitute for skill. 

The Micros often use the Big Block but they have several other upgrades needed. 
A Micro with some more radical gearing and other mods (chassis, etc.) can keep up with the stock SC18 in a straight line but, unless you have working out rolling problems in the corners, then the SC18 can dominate. 

David


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

See You all Saturday!!! It will be interesting  
I do have some of the new SC18 V2 chassis and also some Pro chassis and a rack of parts .


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

They are getting rather thin.. I didnt get enough of em... please bring some... and a bit of everythng would be welcome.... Im getting bought out and empty hooks remain... I still have a bit of everythng.. but gettng down to just 1 or 2 each.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

So, how did racing go? 
It was a beautiful day for racing. 
What was the finish order for mod and stock?
Was Wayne or Bud winner for mod class? 
Or, did someone else pull a hat trick?

DWBryan...do you plan on posting results from the races?
The more the better... 

I hope the weather is as nice for the season closer at Da Track.
Hurricane Ivan off Cuba is a monster, category 5 again. 
They say we will be getting rain off of it Thursday and Friday.

RAFster
David


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Stock Was:


Bud Bartos
Michael Elwood
Tim Wasso
 



The track was allot of fun to race on. I think it is a little bigger than classic’s, but not as banked. Personally, it was the fastest my SC-18 has gone! It took me all day to get the set up right, but by the last heat I was a rocket! The last heat all 10 BRP’s ran on the track. Off the line Bud got stuck in some traffic, and I had the lead for a good portion of the race. In the end Bud was able to catch up, pass, and eventually got a lap on me.  





A big thank you to all the School Yard guy’s for making us feel welcome!



Great Track + Nice People + Yummy Food = A GREAT TIME RACING!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes it was a fun day of racing!! Thanks to all at schoolyard  
SC18 V2 has a great first race showing, it was smooth all day. The Mod cars were just super fast too bad SG1 melted that pinion off. Micro did get a important run in and we now know for sure the 2/3 A cells kick it. Power push baby 
Dave said he would post some results soon.
Thanks again and it was nice meeting all of You !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Race results are posted on the school yard web site under Saturday Results...


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

It was a LOT of FUN... Thank All of you for comming the distance... it took a bit longer than I had expected and hope that didnt discourage anyone from doing it again next year.
Next year I believe it will be a more standard format.. heats & main.
What we did was to run 4 races... total the best 3 for each driver throwing out the 1 that had the least laps. In the event of 2 drivers having the same number of laps we then went to who did thiers in the fastest time as a tye breaker.
Here is a cut/paste from my site of that nights run.
____________________

Outlaw Stock 1/18th Scale DRIVER Total LAPS Best Race Time Placed 
Bud Bartos 129 44 laps 5:02.82 1st 
Michael Elwood 119 41 laps 5:03.26 2nd 
Tim Waaso 117 40 laps 5:07.78 3rd 
Dave Bryan 117 40 laps 5:07.79 4th 
Brian Deel 115 39 laps 5:06.72 5th 
Andy Harlan 115 39 laps 5:02.84 6th 
Brandon Greer 102 35 laps 5:01.57 7th 
Pat Lowe 99 35 laps 5:08.02 8th 
Rick Stewart 98 34 laps 5:02.64 9th 
Brad Fabin DNF 37 laps 5:03.12 10th 
Travis Harlan DNF 34 laps 5:07.03 11th 
Tom Barth DNF 25 laps 5:07.05 12th 
Jim Callahan DNF 36 laps 5:04.32 13th 
Ed Curtis DNF 36 laps 5:07.45 14th 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Outlaw MOD 1/18th Scale DRIVER Total LAPS Best Race Time Placed 
Bud Bartos 113 39 laps 4:01.88 1st 
Tim Barth 101 34 laps 4:07.42 2nd 
Tim Waaso 100 34 laps 4:05.52 3rd 
Wayne Gerber 98 39 laps 4:05.20 4th 
Randy Williams 76 27 laps 4:04.30 5th 
Michael Elwood 68 31 laps 4:04.40 6th 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Bud should have the listing for that motor I ran!!! You can get it from him


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey WAZZER...
Is you sprint car OK??? I just looked at my car and I have 2 more broken screws in the front and a T-plate that is holding togather by the resin it was laminated with!!!! I can't believe nothing happened to yours!!!

-Wayne


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Nope, just a slight bend in the nerf bar. I think it might have been laying on its side at impact, and you hit the bottom. I blew a pinion off that last heat, and it was soldered on?


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

sounds like I missed a good one, good job Micro!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud at the School Yard...


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

And that guy is a past world champion???


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Heavy Equipment thats how it is done


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Heavy something!


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Thanks for the promotion and statement about me... I do understand, You are fairly new to the sport.
And now you have gained the 1st had experiance of what can happen at a competitive atmosphere race.
I know you didnt mean it to happen and I also believe that from now on you will understand its better to pull a car with a problem and fix it over trying to race with a broken car.
After the race you showed me that the motor pod only had 1 screw left in it on the bottom thus causing the whole rear end to swivel around and making you go out of control.. it happens from time to time.
So dont let that 1 bad experiance discourage you from the sport, just learn from the mistake and then if it happens again you will know the proper thing to do and you'll see, it may cost you that 1 race.. but you can always make it up in the rest of the nights run... handling is the whole nut in the shell... if it dont handle it cant win and will just give you and others a hard time.
Add screws back to the assy, and keep em tight... and all the race will go just right.

Ahhhh I see my 1941 Cat road grader made it to the forum... and guess what, it still runs great!! I race it around clearing or installing building sites when IM not building a race track for the awsome sport of RC racing.


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Dave,

Great event, quality racers, and excellent food. What a combination. Looking forward to next year. Keep spreading the word, you should have a bigger turnout. 

The spread in Outlaw Stock between you and I was only one thousandt of a second. Unbelievable, that's probably the length of a BRP at speed.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

DWBryan said:


> I know you didnt mean it to happen and I also believe that from now on you will understand its better to pull a car with a problem and fix it over trying to race with a broken car.


DWBryan -- good advice! 

Many SC-18 racers have had the same problem with the rear screws -- a few tricks are:

1. Put a dab of Lock-Tite on the screw - that will prevent them from backing out
2. Super glue the pod plates to the T-Plate top and bottom - if a screw backs out it should hold for the race.
3. This is what I did - buy a 4-40 tap it will come with the drill bit, tap the pod plates and top, bottom T-Plate and use the Associated Button Head Socket Screw 4-40x3/16" part number 6920...I have never had that problem again!


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Yep Wazzer, we where close!! real close... (theme of Jaws) daaa du, daaa du, du du du du dududududududu. hehehe
What I did was take everyones most lap race and the fastest finish time.. we didnt do it in ther same run.. but all in all we where neck and neck getting smoked by 1 and beat by 1. hehehe it was FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got so excited I almost forgot to breath.
Had to return to basics.. wax on wax off... in through nose, out mouth.
Yea next year will be even a faster feild and MORE!! Cant wait.
Hay Bud did you find a good spot to put all that hardware. 
AWSOME RACE!


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

Wazzer, last race it was bumper/bumper with Bob, this race with DWBryan. It is ok to jump out and leave everyone


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave>> Yes it is displayed at world head quarters !!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

NIL--- Where were you????????????


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Yep this weekend is the awards run for the 10th scales... the Fall Classics. 
_______________
Cooooool in the Worlds head quarters... thats a good place. 
I had some neg feedback about them trophys from a couple of the 10th scale drivers... "BIG & heavy hardware for such little toys" and " Why didnt the 10th scale get trophys like that!!!" Ohhhhh well, maybe I'll get more than just 5 racing in more than just a 5 week run that was rained out twice.... maybe there is a link between # of drivers -v- weeks of racing and also to be considered in the equasion... IT WAS a STATE CHAMPIONSHIP RACE!
Cant please all the people all of the time is all I can say. 
But the 18th scale did get the 2nd biggest & best trophys I have ever provided here.. AND I have no regrets getting em. 
maybe next year it will take a 2w dolly and a 3/4 ton truck to haul em away.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Casting of a BRP Sal7 body in concrete with add on tires for details...that'd make'em heavier!  Then for the person who caused the most trouble on the track give them the trophy of the cement shoes and a ticket to a ferry on the lake?  :devil: ? Well, maybe not. That would be insensitive. 
Besides, I don't want to drag a pair of cement shoes back to Ohio. It would kill gas mileage...

RAFster


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

Micro_Racer said:


> NIL--- Where were you????????????


 Teen ager/family issues. Easy once you're through it, but tough at the time. Anyone who's raised a teen probably understands.

It sounds like it really wasn't a race for my limited skills, anyway.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Just tell the 1/10th driver to switch to 1/18th BRP of course!!!!


----------

